# Multi-gang box support



## CJF (May 5, 2013)

You all were very helpful to me on a previous question, so believing no good deed goes unpunished (!), I have a new question.  In mounting a 4-gang box in new construction for 5/8" drywall,  what is best practice for supporting the tabbed side?  I assume I have to cut off the nailing tab positioned for 1/2" drywall, so do I nail through the side of the box, or do they make a bracket, or?  I want to do it the best way.  Thanks!


----------



## chris kennedy (May 5, 2013)

I would mount it at the ½" factory set back. NEC 314.20 allows the box to be ¼" back from finish, so your back an 1/8 with the rock and a 4 gang is most likely installed for switches in a seam at 48" so your back another 1/8 with mud and tape. Golden.


----------



## CJF (May 5, 2013)

Forgive my posting in haste.  I just found a box online with a stabilizer bar instead of a tab and assume this is the way to go.  They didn't have them at the local big box store, which contributed to my ignorance, which was already significant.  Let me know if you have any other preferred method, otherwise, I'll assume this is the right way.  Thank you for your time!


----------



## CJF (May 5, 2013)

We posted at the same time - thank you very much!  I hadn't looked at it this way.


----------



## Dennis (May 6, 2013)

If the finish is wood then you can use the add-a-depth rings or box extenders--


----------



## Dennis (May 6, 2013)

Sorry these are made by arlington industries from 1 gang to 4 gang


----------



## north star (May 6, 2013)

*: - :*

CJF,

You mentioned 5/8" drywall in your OP.......Per chance, is your

application fire rated ?......The 5/8" drywall is [ typically ] used

in fire rated assemblies and applications.

If your application is a fire rated assembly, this will change

the dynamic of your question and the response from us.

Thanks!

*: - :*


----------



## CJF (May 7, 2013)

Thanks all and to north stall for being so thorough.  It's not fire rated - just want the thicker walls.


----------

